# Ammo Can Humidor?



## Rorick (Nov 21, 2014)

I bought a rubbermaid container that I thought would work for a tupperdor on a black friday clearance rack. Seal isn't the greatest, (did the paper and dollar bill test and I was able to pull them out with a little bit of a pull) but I thought it might be adequate for my needs. Haven't got a hygrometer yet, waiting until I my check comes in on Friday and hadn't planned on storing any cigars yet, but I put some cedar shelves made from cigar box lids in and a 69% Boveda pack in there and let is season for a few days, and I've seen it stated by several members that those packs will keep your RH pretty much near the package number. I had a few sticks I bought to smoke with some friends, so I wasn't planning on storing any more than a few days, but one friend decided that he didn't like the large cigars (prefers the gas station cigarillos), so the one I got him was left unsmoked, meaning I've had to store it longer than intended. Ok. I put in in my makeshift tupperdor, intending to smoke it this coming Tuesday. I pull it out a few days later though to find that it feels drier than when I put it in there, so I'm assuming that my seal isn't as adequate as I thought.

The main point of all this rambling is that I'm presuming I need a new container to make my tupperdor. To that end, I thought I saw someone post elsewhere that they used or recommended a plastic ammo can as a container, but I can't seem to find that post now. My local Tractor supply has some sizable ammo cans with o-ring seals for just $20, so I was thinking of picking one up and using that. It's similar to the MTM ammo can if anyone wants to check it out. That said, can anyone recommend this course of action, or should I stick with tupperware for my build?

Side question: Can you rescue a dried out cigar? It doesn't seem like a bad stick, so I'd still like to smoke it, but I've read the horror stories of smoking a cigar that was too dry.


----------



## SmokeyMike (Jun 10, 2014)

Take your Boveda pack and the cigar and toss them both in a ziplock bag. The Boveda will bring it back up to 69%. 

How long was it in the tupperdor? I would imagine that it will be fine, but if it was in there for a while then it might be pretty dry. If the seal is really bad then it is just like leaVing the cigar out on your kitchen counter.


----------



## Rorick (Nov 21, 2014)

Thanks, and will do. It's only been in there about a week now, so not too long at least. I wouldn't say that the seal is terrible, per se, but just not adequate enough to keep a decent humidity level in there. 

How long would you estimate it'll take to refresh it though? As said, I was hoping to light it up on Tuesday, but I can go and get another cigar if that won't be long enough.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

I have not seen a Rubbermaid that didn't have a good seal unless its one of the large non-food storage bins, but those are still savable. If the lid has a large lip you can place door stripping insulation on it to improve the seal or if it has a shallow lip like the lid below you can get the rubber rope that holds window screen in its frame.


----------



## TreySC (May 30, 2014)

How big is the container you got? I'm guessing here but if it's a large one and you put 1 cigar in it and 1 boveda pack there may just be to much air in there for the boveda to work. Also if you are still seasoning your shelves they are probably sucking in most of the humidity right now.


----------



## Rorick (Nov 21, 2014)

It's a 2.5 gallon sized container, but it is a food container. Might just be that the black Friday version sucks, as I've heard that many companies make cheaper (read lower quality) items to factor in the discounted price. I know that it came in a multi-pack of containers, but was still half the price of the container by itself. I wouldn't think that it'd take too terribly long to humidify that small amount of space, but maybe the shelves are taking longer than I expected. At any rate, I'm going to get another boveda pack and a hygrometer on Friday. For the moment I took Mike's advice and placed the cigar in a plastic bag along with the the pack and hopefully that'll bring it back up.

I will take a trip to Home Depot when I get paid though and see if it'd be better in the long run to try and shore up the seal on what I've got or just to get the ammo can and write it off as a loss. Either way, I need to get some wood glue to properly make the shelves.

Edit: To be more specific on what the container is, it's a 2.5 gallon rubbermaid easy-find lid container.


----------



## Bowtech4ever (Oct 25, 2014)

I thought I saw someone post elsewhere that they used or recommended a plastic ammo can as a container, 
@Rorick, I use a 50 Cal metal ammo can (milatary issue) for my infused smokes. Got the idea from a veteran Puffer here. It's pretty big (double normal size) as you would imagine. Handles on the side vs the top. Bought for $15 I think at a this n that store. Don't even think it was ever used, no smell, and the rubber gasket was perfect. Passed every test. Holds constant at 65%. They make for a unique humi & conversation piece, and very affordable. Throw in some cigar box bottoms, and a couple Boveda of your choice, and you will be in business. Good luck! :yo:


----------



## gtechva (Mar 9, 2014)

Some companies mod the ammo cans themselves and sell them as humidors. As an earlier poster said, it may take a while for the cigar box pieces to come to proper rh. Until then, they may be sucking up all your humidity. Wet a brand new sponge with distilled water. Put it on a saucer and set in the container. When you get your hygrometer, put it in and check. Once the wood comes to proper rh, put in whatever media your going to use to maintain it. I don't use the Boveda, but am wondering if one will work in a 2.5 gallon container or if you need several.


----------



## momo439 (Nov 8, 2013)

Hey @Rorick, I'm pretty sure you saw my post. You can find them at Wal Mart, some Canadian stores and I saw them in NH and ME, and I got mine on sale a couple of years ago for $10. What you can see at the left side of the second picture, is the tray that goes on the top portion of the can. The whitish "bag" you see there is a nylon filled with one pound of silica kitty litter; keeps it at 63-65% RH with very little maintenance. Not as easy as Boveda that's for sure.

Good luck!


----------



## Merovius (Sep 11, 2013)

My memory may be off, but I believe @Tobias Lutz made a pretty sweet one. Maybe he can chime in.

Everyone is experiencing the winter humidor blues right now, so unless its air tight youre going to run low.



Rorick said:


> Side question: Can you rescue a dried out cigar? It doesn't seem like a bad stick, so I'd still like to smoke it, but I've read the horror stories of smoking a cigar that was too dry.


Depends, sounds like you had it in the tupperdor for a week or two with some humidity so it should be fine. If it was left out for weeks, uncovered, in less than 30% rh its dead or close to it.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Merovius said:


> My memory may be off, but I believe @Tobias Lutz made a pretty sweet one. Maybe he can chime in.


Here's a link to the thread

I can't find the pics, but before I based it on to another brother ( @Cigar-Enthusiast ) earlier this fall, I decoupaged the entire exterior with cigar bands. It was pretty bitchin' :nod:

Thing had the same Boveda for the entire time I owned it, and never needed recharging. You could have sunk it in a lake and come back the next month to retrieve your sticks.


----------



## Rorick (Nov 21, 2014)

gtechva: I'll try that. As for size wise, in cubic inches, it's about 575 in^3. That's about equivalent to a 30ct humidor in capacity, if that gives you a clear reference. 

momo439: I think that's the exact ammo can I was looking at at Tractor Supply, or close enough to it. Did you mod yours with cedar shelves, or did you leave it as is?

Merovius: It was in there for about a week. I've put it in a sealed ziplock freezer back with my 69% RH boveda pack, as per mike's suggestion, so from what you both said, it'll be fine. Now how long that takes to get back up? That's another question.

Tobias: I might have to look into one of those in the future. Funds won't allow me to get something that rich now though.


----------



## momo439 (Nov 8, 2013)

Rorick said:


> momo439: I think that's the exact ammo can I was looking at at Tractor Supply, or close enough to it. Did you mod yours with cedar shelves, or did you leave it as is?


I left it as is, I have four boxes in a small enclosure and it's more than enough cedar. I can clearly discern it when open it up


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

Tobias Lutz said:


> Here's a link to the thread
> 
> I can't find the pics, but before I based it on to another brother ( @Cigar-Enthusiast ) earlier this fall, I decoupaged the entire exterior with cigar bands. It was pretty bitchin' :nod:
> 
> Thing had the same Boveda for the entire time I owned it, and never needed recharging. You could have sunk it in a lake and come back the next month to retrieve your sticks.


I mistakenly put some DW in it and the humidity is sitting perfectly at 68%. I gotta air it out, but the thing is a beast. I have finals now, so I don't have quite the time to fix her up yet!


----------



## Rorick (Nov 21, 2014)

momo439 said:


> I left it as is, I have four boxes in a small enclosure and it's more than enough cedar. I can clearly discern it when open it up


That's good to know. I'll see how mine work out when I get it, but since they seem to be the same cans, the boxes I've got should be adequate.


----------



## momo439 (Nov 8, 2013)

Rorick said:


> That's good to know. I'll see how mine work out when I get it, but since they seem to be the same cans, the boxes I've got should be adequate.


Glad I could help. Keep us posted and don't hesitate to ask questions if you need more assistance


----------



## Rorick (Nov 21, 2014)

Will do.


----------



## adktrap (Jun 6, 2014)

Great idea.

I am now off to my basement to try and find an empty ammo can.


----------



## Rorick (Nov 21, 2014)

Quick update: Got my ammo can today. Letting it air out to get the plastic odor out. Once that's done, I'll try to mod some shelves out of the cedar boxes I've got. I'll post pictures of it tomorrow.


----------

